# Evitar rateo en reles de C.A.



## moreyo (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo y necesitaría ayuda para proteger unos relés

Tengo una instalación montada en la que los relés de 220 V c.a. no dejan de ratear cuando están en reposo, esto hace que se fogueen y cuando se excitan luego se queden pegados los contactos. 

¿ Como podría evitar este rateo ?

Gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

ponle un diodo en paralelo a las patillas del rele


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

a las de alimentacion de la bobina no alos conmutados espero que te sea de ayuda


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

aki te dejo un esquema abrebiado para que mas o menos lo entiendas no me ha salido muy bien pero weno puede valer bien para su cometido. un saludo


----------



## moreyo (Ago 18, 2006)

¿ Un diodo para relés de C.A ? con eso lo que haré es que no deje pasar el semiclo negativo, ¿ no provocaría que no se excitase el relé al reducir el valor medio de la tensión ?. 
Los relés son excitados por un relé de estado sólido que se dispara por triac ( celduc sk541100 ) que en reposo tiene una tensión de fuga de 80 V c.a. que supongo que es la que hace ratear los contactos. Me habían comentado que usara también un circuito RC pero no estoy seguro de ello y si lo uso ¿ como calculo la resistencia y el condensador ?

Por cierto creo que te has equivocado al incluir el circuito pues no se parece a la pregunta por más vueltas que le doy ;-)))

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 19, 2006)

el diodo solo es para DC para proteger el transistor, este no es el caso.

por lo que comentas primero deberias preguntarte si se ha destruido el triac, tiene fugas, pon una bombilla ha ver si se apaga.

El triac deberia estar protegido por unas red RC snubber como minimo y si no te fias una resistencia VDR

tambien podria que el triac se quedara autocebado, los triac's y las bobinas no son faciles de comandar.

Mira en www.st.com alli hay un aplication notes solo para cargas inductivas para triacs


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

diiiioooooooooooo por la cara lo siento es que estuve leyendo varios mensages de varios de ustedes y le dije a mi amigo que fuera contestando el mientras yo me duchaa y ha puesto lo que la dao la gana
lo siento de verdad jajajaja espero que no me vuelva a pasar y os habre liao y todo.
os pido disculpas
un saludo
Guille


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

por cierto el esquema es para uno que queria encender un tubo fluorescente con un balasto electronico y decia que el aparatejo en cuestion solo tiene 2 salidas al tubo y dos entradas de corriente y no sabia como enchufarlo.
un saludo


----------



## moreyo (Ago 20, 2006)

He probado varios relés de estado sólido nuevos y sigo obteniendo la misma respuesta, por lo que casi puedo asegurarme de que el relé está bien. He comprobado las datasheet del mismo y efectivamente lleva una red snubber para protegerlo, pero aún así sigo obteniendo el mismo rateo 

http://www.celduc-relais.com/all/pdfcelduc/sk541100.pdf

Este es el enlace al datasheet.

Como podría evitarlo con una VDR? Ese tipo de resistencias son mis grandes desconocidas, pues jamás las utilicé y a la hora de estudiarlas lo hice por encima únicamente ( planes de estudio mandan ); ¿ que resultados teóricos conseguiría con ella ?

Gracias por todo


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

Una pregunta a todos perdonen cual es el rateo en los reles


----------



## moreyo (Ago 21, 2006)

Cuando digo rateo, me refiero a que los contactos no dejan de vibrar cuando el relé debe estar en reposo, esto hace que los mismos se fogueen y cuando el relé es desexcitado los contactos se queden pegados, con lo que los mismos siguen trabajando como si el relé estuviera excitado


----------



## ALEXANDER LEMUS (Ago 21, 2006)

Grasias


----------



## Morforoni (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola, mira yo tambien e tenido el mismo problema con estos relés de estado solido yo los estoy ocupando para hacer la inversión de un motor monofásico AC y obtengo lo mismo encontraste alguna solución


----------



## Morforoni (Jun 1, 2007)

Me podrías decir si solucionaste tu problema, por que a mi me sucede lo mismo, te lo agradecería


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2007)

En la hoja de datos del sk541100 figura una resistencia y un capacitor, la ausencia de ellos o un valor bajo produce que el triac se autodispare por la carga inductiva del contactor con lo cual tendrias un"Rateo".
Sugiero colocar un capacitor externo con su correspondiente resistencia. Prueva con 0.01 y 100 Oms.


----------



## ironw0 (Jun 6, 2007)

Primero asegurate de que al rele le llegen el voltaje correcto, en tu caso son 220Vac, si esto esta bien, es que la parte mecanica del rele tiene problemas.


----------



## Morforoni (Jun 21, 2007)

Gracias por todo, ya intente con la red Snubber y nada pero siguiendo en mi proyecto pude comprobar que hay un voltaje retentivo producido por la carga inductiva proporcionado por el motor lo que me hace activar a mi rele`de estado sólido y les voy a comentar como los arregle espero le sirva a ustedes la solucion está en conectar un MOV o varistor en paralelo al contacto y me suprime los picos de voltaje que me hacian activar al rele de estado solido gracias de antemano espero les sirva para otros  ded sus proyectos.

Nunca te rindas sigue hasta dar con la solución¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------

